# How much you paying for H-Taps?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

randas said:


> How much are you guys paying for H-taps? Preety much costs me $60 to crimp a service here. Am I getting ripped off? May as well get the poco to do it for that price :no:


My POCO gives me the taps for free.. cheaper that way instead pf sending out service crews to do them.

Try sending the POCO a letter telling them what the smart guys down south do :thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Poco comes out for free here. Usually can get them out to cut a service about 8-9 in the morning. Then just have to be done by 3:30 for them to crimp the service back on. If I go past that time it's $125, haven't missed the deadline in years though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

chenley said:


> Poco comes out for free here. Usually can get them out to cut a service about 8-9 in the morning. Then just have to be done by 3:30 for them to crimp the service back on. If I go past that time it's $125, haven't missed the deadline in years though.


 
They do it free here also but are usally late so I'll cut them tape up etc. 
When I get close to being done I will call inspector and he will come then put it in computer for poco. GOODLUCK getting a time out of them... Sometimes there before I get thru cleaning up others not there till 12am


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm paying about seven or eight bucks apiece.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

85 cents for the H-tap and slightly over 4 bucks for the cover.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Free here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only reason my POCO gives them out for free is because most EC around here use romex connectors for temp. tying in the service

It really cut down on angry POCO customers who lost a leg due to bad splices.

Normally we notify the POCO work has been done to the equipment and they come out to inspect.

Then a service truck is sent out to make final connections, but sometimes THEY forget to do their job :whistling2:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Free here.


Send me some.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

*Poco*

Here you get a talking to if you cut a meter seal. POCO has to come out to pull meter, and then tap it up when I am done.


----------

